# directv 3d



## silvaj (Jan 20, 2014)

I watched a Peter Gabriel concert in 3D that I taped on 3Net, a Directv 3D channel. It was great but Directv has dropped all but one of the 3D channels. They now only offer pay per veiw 3D movies. What a loss.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, 3D has taken a HUGE dive on home video. cable stations and even studios are now dropping home releases in droves.


----------

